# My recruiting story.



## goyter (25 Jun 2008)

My story starts in June 2006, I have always wanted to join the army, particularly the infantry, It looks like the most exciting job in the world. I filled out an application when I was 18 and never received a call back, so I figured they didnt want me or they were full or what ever the reason was I just gave up and pursued something else. Two years later (january '08) I started to get really sick of the same old thing every day, I'd rather have a job and a life I enjoy then living day to day just getting by. So I applied again, this time I got a letter with a bunch of forms and phone numbers, wow. So I tried those numbers and no one ever answered the phone, I even tried everyday for a week once, NOTHING. So I gave up again becuase I was sick of trying to get a hold of this recruiter it seemed like they weren't interested in recruiting people. Then about a month ago I decided I would try this one last time. So I call all the CF numbers I can find and finally get some answers, apparently my recruiter was on maternity leave so she didnt answer her phones... So I found a new recruiter in my city. The same day I went down and handed in all my paper work and everything after getting all my transcripts and my birth certificate. I go down there and she photocopied everything and sends it off (or so I thought) I waited 20 days and yesterday I called them (day 23). Apparently they have none of my information, only that I had applied in january '08 and that I never returned their calls. So now I'm raging, all that work for nothing? today I got all my stuff and drove two hours away to a nice fancy CFRC in Edmonton, AB. I fill out everything and right away she tells me I can't get in the CF becuase I dont have enough high school credits BUT I do have all my gr. 10 classes WTF ???. My last recruiter told me I needed 15 credits!!! (I have 27 high school credits, I know it's pathetic but I had to drop out of school, then I ended up running my own company so I figured I didn't need any more education, I am in the process of getting my last very expensive 8 credits within the next month) although I'm still determined, I'm just sick of all these Hidden rules, lies and Mis-understandings within the recruiting process. I'm hoping ill be in Before the end of this year IF I pass all the other tests. If for any reason I have another problem with the recruiting process I'm giving up completely, this is not the way I imagined it would be..  :boring:


----------



## RCDtpr (25 Jun 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA my man if you get in this is just the beginning.  It's a fantastic career but be prepared to deal with a LOT of miscommunication, messges that never seem to get where they need to be etc etc etc.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2008)

goyter, if you don't have enough patience for the recruiting process, you will probably not have enough for the military, either.

Here's your reference for the high school requirements:

Canadian Forces Personnel - Non Commissioned

Scroll down to Educational Requirements where it states:



> have at least Grade 10 (*33 Alberta high school credits*) or equivalent education


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (25 Jun 2008)

> I'm just sick of all these Hidden rules, lies and Mis-understandings within the recruiting process



 : 

Finish school. If you bust your knee up and can't walk 10+ Km with your home on your back or you find out the Infantry isn't for you; what do you have to fall back on? 

As for your file, crap happens, deal with it. I waited a year and a half to complete my CT process. Some have waited much longer. Good luck.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2008)

goyter said:
			
		

> If for any reason I have another problem with the recruiting process I'm giving up completely,



Save yourself and the CF some time and effort and stop right now then.


----------



## danchapps (25 Jun 2008)

goyter said:
			
		

> If for any reason I have another problem with the recruiting process I'm giving up completely, this is not the way I imagined it would be..



Goyter, if this process is too hard, just think of what BMQ will be like, or in your case Battle School. Just in BMQ there will be constant changes, more than enough yelling, and stress like you could never imagine. Not to mention the highly detailed inspections, drills, weapons drills (and you CAN"T mess those up or you'll get crucified) and flipping of the beds. The hardest part about I've found with military life is the beginning. You get tired of the constant nitpicking by staff, and it wears on you, much more so than losing paperwork, or not being able to get in touch with you. It's a long road ahead, and patience is the key to success. I wish you the best of luck with your recruitment. Keep your head up and all should be good.


----------



## Niteshade (25 Jun 2008)

I began my ap in January. I fully expect to take a year before I am accepted. I did my research and I am aware of what the CF requires of me, and me of the CF. As such I am molding myself to fit within the box. the CF doesn't make exceptions. Hurry up and wait is a line you should get used to.

Best of luck, stick it out - It will pay off in the end.

Nites


----------



## goyter (26 Jun 2008)

I enrolled myself into a couple high school programs yesterday for $40! I was preparing myself to pay thousands to get those last 8 credits. I will be complete these classes on august 16th, as soon as I'm done I'm going to see my recruiter. I'm not going to give up on this... :threat: I was just not having a good day when I wrote that first paragraph, thanks for the support guys.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Jun 2008)

goyter said:
			
		

> I enrolled myself into a couple high school programs yesterday for $40! I was preparing myself to pay thousands to get those last 8 credits. I will be complete these classes on august 16th, as soon as I'm done I'm going to see my recruiter. I'm not going to give up on this... :threat: I was just not having a good day when I wrote that first paragraph, thanks for the support guys.



Good job and good luck. Get that piece of paper!


----------



## newmet (26 Jun 2008)

There is no life like it...the good and the bad sides are there, if you want it though go for it.  If you don't then atleast you'll have gotten your last few credits   I just finished basic and let me tell you, I am proud of myself for getting through, but I wouldn't want to go again  ;D  Hurry up and wait is a very big part of the military, lost paperwork, miscommunication, etc are all daily occurances.  The career is worth it though, there's no job like it.  I put in my paperwork December 14th, 2006 and went for basic November 4th, 2007.  Almost a year to leave for basic, some people take longer, some have faster recruiting times.  Best of luck and soldier on.


----------



## danchapps (26 Jun 2008)

goyter said:
			
		

> I enrolled myself into a couple high school programs yesterday for $40! I was preparing myself to pay thousands to get those last 8 credits.



Good on you. It took my brother years to get the nerve to go back for his last couple of credits, but when he did, well, I've never seen him so excited like I did the day he had the diploma in hand. He's the only one (out of 5 kids) to actually have his diploma hanging on his wall. Finish up your schooling and come for an adventure, you hate it when you're doing it, but miss it when it's gone.


----------



## goyter (4 Jul 2008)

I just started school this week! I brought my cadpat army pen to keep my self focus on my goal, and to do my work of course  ;D, My doctor also called me this week and I did a full medical on tuesday, He siad I'm in perfect health and do not have A.D.D anymore. I was also scared about my vision and hearing so while I was in the mall with my freind who was buying glasses, they gave me a vision and hearing test 20/20 vision and perfect hearing! By the way happy canada day guys hope yours was as good as mine


----------



## danchapps (4 Jul 2008)

I'm glad to hear you are keeping focused and working towards your goal. After your interview you will be subjected to a CF Medical Review (not sure the exact term) where they will test things such as reflexes, joint movement (and I'm not talking "puff, puff, pass" lol). They will also give you a vision test, hearing test and the cup test. They need to analyze your urine to try to detect any hidden medical  conditions. The medical takes about an hour and is pretty painless,but still necessary. 

Best of luck.


----------



## goyter (11 Jul 2008)

Hauled ass in summer school and I finished one course today with honours  ;D, 3 more credits to go...


----------



## newmet (12 Jul 2008)

Awesome, good for you!  Keep it up, you're almost there!


----------



## Ðetermination (31 Jul 2008)

Congrats!!!

I just handed my papers in today so I am also playing the waiting game.


----------



## Unglunk (5 Oct 2008)

Good afternoon,

     You had mentioned that you you were having some trouble with the recruiting process because of a lack of high school education and that the remaining credits you are pursuing are pricey,so i  thought i would offer a cost effective solution for you.Get your GED;it will more then qualify you for the Infantry,infact it's good enough to go Infantry Officer through the CEOTP entry plan,if available.

     I went an applied for MARS,Aritllery and Armour in that order through the CEOTP a year or so ago and after my CFAT,medical etc,qualified for Artillery and Armour,but had to attend an assessment board in Victoria for MARS,which didn't go as well.At the end of my assessment week in victoria,they felt it wasn't right for me,which was fine because i felt the same way,so i opted for either of the other 2.The unfortunate thing was that neither of them were available any longer,so i didn't go the military way,but am looking at reapplying for Artillery,as it is in demand now and available through the CEOTP again.

     I only have a GED as opposed to a traditional high school diploma and they were quite happy with that and it is a lot less hastle to get a GED then to upgrade all of those classes,something to think about.

     I'm also EMT and PCP trained which might have been a feather in my cap,but technically,just a GED is more then sufficient for most occupations in the Canadian Forces,not all but most.

     Hope this helps.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

Unglunk said:
			
		

> Good afternoon,
> 
> You had mentioned that you you were having some trouble with the recruiting process because of a lack of high school education and that the remaining credits you are pursuing are pricey,_so i I  thought i I would offer a cost effective solution for you.__Get your GED;_it will more then qualify you for the Infantry,_infact it's good enough to go Infantry Officer through the CEOTP entry plan,_if available.
> 
> ...



Hate to say it, but in some cases a GED WILL NOT cut it.  In many instances, a High School diploma is required.  Reading your post, I can see that you have very poor command of the written word.  That can hamper anyone's application.  As an officer you will be required to be articulate in your communication, both verbal and written.  It will not look good on you if you write the PER for one of your troops, who may hold a Master's Degree, and you write his/her narrative as if you were a country bumpkin.


----------



## Unglunk (5 Oct 2008)

To be honest,i wrote that response rather quickly and really didn't bother to go ahead and check my spelling,words i simply skipped over in my haste etc.I was merely explaining that in this persons case,a GED would be quite fine for going NCM infantry.

     As far as the other CEOTP examples,these are real experiences that i have gone through as an applicant and a GED did work,at least as far as getting through all of the hoops,at the time i applied.I realize it may not always work for you and was just trying to offer a little help.

     The only reason i didn't go Artillery right off the bat,is because i had MARS as number 1 and they had to rule it out at the NOAB and by the time this was done,it as well as Armour were no longer available,so i  opted to take another civilian Paramedic job.


     If this had been a formal letter to the military or any other government group i was applying to,i would have been more careful before posting something,but my understanding of this site was that it's a forum to share with each other as a group and not an english exam.

     I would like to add that having a degree in many subjects doesn't always make you more intelligent then the guy who lacks one.Maybe i was a full time dad at 16 making a degree a less then realistic option for me for various reasons and not because of a lack of ability. I guarantee a my Paramedic course required far more grey matter then many degrees out there.


----------



## derael (5 Oct 2008)

Serious? Providing proper spacing between punctuation is too much to ask?


----------



## Unglunk (5 Oct 2008)

No i suppose it isn't. It worries me how much this offends you.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

Unglunk said:
			
		

> No i suppose it isn't. It worries me how much this offends you.



 ???

It worries you?

I would think that someone keen on being a professional, would try to be professional.  When people's lives are on the line, there is no room for incorrect communications.  That is both verbal and written.  That is both Civilian and Military.  We are trying to keep this a "professional" site and encouraging all members to improve themselves and become more "professional".  Gutter Talk, MSN Speak, etc. really are not what we consider a step in the right direction.

Milnet.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ


----------



## Greymatters (5 Oct 2008)

Unglunk said:
			
		

> No i suppose it isn't. It worries me how much this offends you.



I'm worried about why you are worried...

- Incorrect spelling can lead to misinterpretations.  

- What with a lack of face-to-face communication, it is also one of the few yardsticks by which members can be measured.  Those with better grammar and punctuation are more likely to be 'listened to' seriously, if not more highly regarded.

- Third, its one way to set this site apart from the fly-by-nite MSN-speak forums.  If you want to talk serious, be serious enough to take time and spell/punctuate.

- Fourth, its in the rules (see George's post above).

- _Also, IMO, most members here have a highly conservative nature due to most being former CF members, possibly even so far as to be labelled 'anal retentive'.  If we can't criticize a person for having sloppy dress and decorum, then by golly, we'll come aboard'em for being a sloppy speller!_


----------



## Greymatters (5 Oct 2008)

Back to the point:

I would like to say Im impressed with _*goyter*_ for following through on this issue.  Too many posters seem to make their comments and then disappear when their complaints dont net them any sympathy.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Unglunk (6 Oct 2008)

I now understand that this is a formal site and i will keep this in mind when posting.

     My current occupation of 9 years now, already makes me a "professional" and found that comment to be a little offensive. Over the past 9 years i have had many patients that have been in life threatening situations and my communication skills,  written or verbal,  have always been understood and in no way made the patients outcome worse as a result of this.

     I also can't help but wonder what happened to the initial topic at hand regarding this persons educational hurdle to become NCM Infantry. I was simply trying to offer some help for this person and got dumped on for my life threatening lack of spacing after punctuation.


----------



## derael (6 Oct 2008)

Poor you. You're going to have a tough go should you ever make it to basic.

Just take Mr. Wallace's correction and move on. Stop making something more out of it, and like you said... return to the topic at hand.

Mod edit: removal of personal info


----------



## Unglunk (6 Oct 2008)

"poor me"?  I never wanted to get in to any of this petty nonsense to begin with. I would like nothing more then to get back to the topic at hand. I don't feel sorry for myself at all, especially based on a few comments from a person who knows nothing about me and is quick to judge, purely based on some punctuation errors.

     As far as basic goes, i realize it has many challenges, but many things in life do that are worth while. I'm in very good mental and physical shape and certainly don't mind a little hard work, so this really isn't something i'm not prepared for. I look forward to all of the challenges the future has to offer. 

     I also hope we can drop this endless peeing match.


----------



## Greymatters (6 Oct 2008)

Back to topic then, I think we can all agree that no matter whether you join the CF or not, you really need to finish off your high school education if you want to get anywhere in this world...


----------



## AWOL (6 Oct 2008)

Well, i don't know if your joining Res or Reg. But i put in my application before i had 15 credits, so i had to wait 2 months, but, they allowed me in afterwards with 16 credits. I suppose it does depend on Res or Regs though.


----------



## goyter (6 Oct 2008)

I just completed one of my classes in august and recieved five more high school credits, putting me up to 30. Since I last posted I became an apprentice auto painter, Ill be starting my apprentaceship fall 2009. I decided To now go into the reserve force and hope to be in by january. I only need 3 more credits, other than that I shouldn't have any problem with the rest of the recruiting process.


----------

